# shipping from Germany



## biophile (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,

I'm getting some animals from fellow breeder, who lives in Germany.

Problem is than neither he or me don't know how to ship them to UK..!!

Did you received any animals From Germany or Europe?
Do you know how to do this?

Animals from C.I.T.E.S. Appendix II

Any info....


Thanks


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

You're best off getting them sent back via Hamm...if you know anyone that's visiting. If its anything like bringing animals back from the states then it involves a lot of paperwork and vet quarantine at this end.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Rainwater said:


> You're best off getting them sent back via Hamm...if you know anyone that's visiting. If its anything like bringing animals back from the states then it involves a lot of paperwork and vet quarantine at this end.


It's NOTHING like getting animals from the states. There is free movement withing the E.U. There is no paperwork for CITES II animals (though you may need a receipt to show it's CB just in case). It'd be a simple case of driving over and collecting them the same as everyone does from Hamm or other show or breeder in mainland europe.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Fangio said:


> It's NOTHING like getting animals from the states. There is free movement withing the E.U. There is no paperwork for CITES II animals. It'd be a simple case of driving over and collecting them the same as everyone does from Hamm or otherr show or breeder in mainland europe.


Right - now that's cleared up! Does the owner have to be present with the animal or can the animal be transported alone (doubt?). My bad Fangz, only familiar with state shipping!!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Rainwater said:


> Right - now that's cleared up! Does the owner have to be present with the animal or can the animal be transported alone (doubt?). My bad Fangz, only familiar with state shipping!!


I feel my initial post may have been a little misleading though. There are certain species (such as those listed by the EPS) which will require additional paperwork. I've only come back via coach same as you guys who went to Hamm not shipped though so things may be slightly different. Also there are certain airports etc. that will allow animals to enter, they can't just be shipped anywhere.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I feel my initial post may have been a little misleading though. There are certain species (such as those listed by the EPS) which will require additional paperwork. I've only come back via coach same as you guys who went to Hamm not shipped though so things may be slightly different. Also there are certain airports etc. that will allow animals to enter, they can't just be shipped anywhere.


You're quite right hun! Biophile what is the reptile you're looking to ship? Might help Fangio and I out a bit...


----------



## biophile (Jan 18, 2008)

Just to clear things out:
- price of going there by car would be much higher and time consuming than desired
- could fly there and back with some cheap flight company, but as i'm aware most of them, if not all, forbid taking animals onboard
- the best and cheapest way would be to send animals via air, ewentually via road, some courier company, like fedex..?

it's going to be few lizards, Phelsuma, and no, not available here...

i could wait half a year till next Hamm, but it's too long for me, for breeder probably also...

Rainwater,
i thought that reptiles do not need quarantine, only mammals and birds... a'm i wrong then?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

biophile said:


> Just to clear things out:
> - price of going there by car would be much higher and time consuming than desired
> - could fly there and back with some cheap flight company, but as i'm aware most of them, if not all, forbid taking animals onboard
> - the best and cheapest way would be to send animals via air, ewentually via road, some courier company, like fedex..?
> ...


You are correct on the mammals. Not sure about birds. No quarantine for reps.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

you would need to find a company/courier out there that would be willing to transport the phelsuma over here...they would tell you all you'd need to know i presume. By air, you will need to fill out some form of paperwork to account for the animal...you need to contact a flight operator - they'd tell you the lot. It's much easier if you're accompanying the animal - it varies between operators though.

Many reptiles do need to be checked when coming in off long haul flights...not quarantined for weeks on end as such but a medical inspection to ensure the animal is okay (so basically more of an inspection than quarantine, my bad!). I experienced this when I got a few geckos from the states so it could be an american thing.

I'll try and find some regulatory info but can't promise...


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Talk to customs they should point you in the right direction as to what's allowed and what's not.

HM Revenue & Customs: Home Page


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Talk to customs they should point you in the right direction as to what's allowed and what's not.
> 
> HM Revenue & Customs: Home Page


They'll be allowed in...just I don't know what they'll require


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Rainwater said:


> They'll be allowed in...just I don't know what they'll require


No I meant more for the OP so he could check where they could be sent to as they can't go to any airport etc.


----------



## biophile (Jan 18, 2008)

thank you for input and links

i've contacted already one flight company, no reply yet
tomorrow i'll send some more e-mails and contact customs

mabye somebody should make a business - herp taxi to and from Europe... i'm sure there would be interest...

good nite


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I have imported by air from Germany and it was realy easy... DEFRA can answer most questions about what is and isnt allowed. As for the flight over you need a shipping line to organise this for you, mine was all done by the exporter and it was as easy as me turning up at the Animal Reception Center (Heathrow) and collecting the animals. 

From the US on the other hand was a nightmare, expensive and well... I wouldnt do it again in a hurry!


----------

